

KidnApp - An app that lets you create and schedule your own private kidnappings - ancarda
http://getkidnapped.com/

======
gee_totes
I'm pretty sure this is fake because most arranged (consentual) kidnappings
I've heard of have cost much more than $4.99/month.

~~~
mesozoic
Maybe it's like a lottery where 1 member a month gets a kidnapping. The idea
is super weird to me though.

~~~
gee_totes
A friend of a friend payed for college by doing kidnappings like this.

Basically, people would come to him wanting to be kidnapped, to feel a rush of
adrenaline that comes with a life threatening experience.

Paying his rates for kidnapping -- 10K and up -- was not something a rational
person would do. His clients were similar to those of the high-end dominatrix;
rich, successful, people (usually men), with deep-seated complexes. Maybe the
meaning had left their lives. Maybe a past trauma had gotten them addicted to
adrenaline and violence. Maybe they saw themselves a big kidnapping targets,
and the faux kidnappings were just training for the real thing.

Whatever the reason, people paid him to do it.

